# 

## bapas

Witam,
zabieram się za termomodernizacje domu chciałbym Was się dopytać jakie priorytety powinienem obrać.
Na wstępie może kilka informacji na temat domu.
Jest to dom dwu piętrowy (jedno piętro używam ja drugie rodzina).
Powierzchnia użytkowa to 100 m2 (mojej połowy) + nieużytkowy strych nade mną.
Budynek posiada izolowane ściany styropianem 8 cm, a grubość samych murów to 40 cm, ściany wybudowane z czerwonej cegły z tzw dziurą tzn jeden rząd od drugiego oddziela przerwa powietrzna.
Okna mam dwuszybowe jednakże są one wiekowe mają około 18/20 lat.
Posiadam ogrzewanie swojego mieszkania piecem na ekoogroszek.
Chciałbym wykonać następujące modernizacje:
 - Docieplenie strychu wełną mineralną,
- Wymiana wkładów okiennych (nie wiem czy się opłaca?), całe okna wymagały by dewastacji wnętrza a tego bym nie chciał.
- Wymiana drzwi wejściowych
- Wymiana systemu ogrzewania na nowszy pellet/gaz.
Obecnie spalam około 2.5 / 3 t ekogroszku/miału.
Pytanie co powinienem wymienić w pierwszej kolejności. Czy mógłbym pomyśleć o czymś więcej?
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

Polecam zapoznać się z artykułem na naszym blogu firmowym:  Jak zmienić istniejący budynek w dom energooszczędny? Termomodernizacja domu

Polecam zapoznać się z regulaminem programu Czyste Powietrze i poczytać o uldze termomodernizacyjnej, bo oba te narzędzia pozwalają na znaczne obniżenie kosztów inwestycji, a szkoda byłoby np zapomnieć o dokumencie potwierdzającym zezłomowanie starego kotła i nie móc skorzystać z programu.

Zachęcam Cię do złożenia bezpłatnego i niezobowiązującego zapytania ofertowego u nas. Jeżeli masz jakieś pytania dotyczące naszych urządzeń to chętnie odpowiem. Może rozważysz pompę ciepła?

----------


## marcinbbb

Polecam omijać wszelkie produkty marki Viessman ponieważ aby na nich mieć gwarancję trzeba co miesiąc płacić jakieś skromne 60 zł za nic i jakieś śmieszne serwisy raz czy 2 razy w roku.
Ja remontowałem dom mojego dziadka który go stawiał w 1953r teraz w nim mieszkam.
Na początek jeśli możesz zrób ogrzewanie podłogowe, wymień okna zewnętrzne i wsadź 3 szybowe może te 8 cm styropianu na ścianach wystarczy. Dach uszczelnij wełną między krokwie 20 cm wełny 0,031 lambda droższa ale da radę nawet przy 1 warstwie.
Jeśli masz możliwość pakuj się w pompę ciepła a nie jakieś pellety czy inne gazy drożej ale rachunki nie przekroczą 2500 za CO + cwu rocznie i nie zmarnujesz miejsca na kotłownie, i miejsce na ewentualny opał (pellet).

----------


## bapas

Witam,
ponawiam zapytanie.
Jakie źródło ciepła wybrać do takiego budynku?
Posiadam w domu instalację C.O złożoną jedynie z grzejników, czy kocioł gazowy da sobie radę z ogrzewaniem?

----------

